# Eco-Complete Fine or Coarse?



## joeyNdana (Mar 5, 2013)

Getting ready to order Eco-Complete for a low tech set up. Plants will consist mostly Vals, Crypts, Swords.

Not sure what would be more approprate, the fine grade or coarse Eco-Complete.

Opinions?


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

i woudl suggest fine as its gentler on roots and easier to plant with.


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

acitydweller said:


> i woudl suggest fine as its gentler on roots and easier to plant with.


+1^^ that's what I use the fine Eco complete 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Isujustice05 (Mar 1, 2013)

+1 on fine


----------



## joeyNdana (Mar 5, 2013)

3 quick votes for fine, works for me! Appreciate the responses!


----------

